# Brotform sizes and weights.



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What size brotforms equate to loaf weights?  For example, a 10" round is how many pounds?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kuan said:


> What size brotforms equate to loaf weights? For example, a 10" round is how many pounds?


Go to *this website in Germany* and click on the brotform that appeals to you. A size/weight chart will appear. The brotforms can be ordered in the U.S. from *TMB Baking of SF* and delivery may take a little while. Birnbaum's offers the most complete line of brotforms like nothing I've seen from most suppliers here in America. Again TMB Baking will get you the one you want from Birnbaum's website in Germany. Please let me know how things work out. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

And please note that at the top of Birnbaum's page you'll see "Standard Cutting Bread Special Engravings". Click on those, too.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice, thanks.  So I just have to call or email TMB to order?  I kinda like the engraved versions.  Those would be nice to have.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kuan said:


> Nice, thanks. So I just have to call or email TMB to order? I kinda like the engraved versions. Those would be nice to have.


Phone TMB to discuss their shipping options!!!!!

EDIT:

Container shipping from Germany = CHEAP

Post office mailing from Germany = VERY EXPENSIVE


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Previous post was edited.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@kuan Previous two posts were edited.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yuck.  I hate the expensive part.  So where do you get yours?    Is there no place which imports these already?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

kuan said:


> Yuck. I hate the expensive part. So where do you get yours? Is there no place which imports these already?


Check with Fantes.com. And I've listed a couple for sale at the for sale/trade thread at this forum.


----------

